# Colubrids > Pituophis >  Newest acquisition. 0.1 Stillwater Hypo Bull

## fattielumpkin

So I am finally getting back into snakes after a long hiatus, and pits being my one true love, I could not pass this girl up at the Nashville repticon. 350 grams and eating everything.

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk

----------

Bodie (03-21-2019),*Bogertophis* (03-21-2019),_dakski_ (03-21-2019),_Dianne_ (03-21-2019),_EL-Ziggy_ (03-24-2019),_Jus1More_ (03-24-2019),_Phillydubs_ (03-25-2019),_Sonny1318_ (03-21-2019)

----------


## Skyrivers

She is beautiful.

----------

_fattielumpkin_ (03-21-2019)

----------


## fattielumpkin

> She is beautiful.


Thanks. She really is striking. Sassy as can be too. My favorite part of working with pits!

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk

----------

*Bogertophis* (03-21-2019)

----------


## Bodie

Congrats.  Your bull looks awesome.  At some point I would like to get a bull.  I have never had one before but have always loved the way they look and that they get big but not to big

----------

_fattielumpkin_ (03-21-2019)

----------


## fattielumpkin

> Congrats.  Your bull looks awesome.  At some point I would like to get a bull.  I have never had one before but have always loved the way they look and that they get big but not to big


They are awesome snakes. I have been messing around with them for a long time. Used to catch gopher snakes a lot as a kid and would move a few a week off the road up until we moved outside if their range. I've got a Sonoran gopher as well. She is really yellowing up nicely. 

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk

----------

*Bogertophis* (03-21-2019)

----------


## Sonny1318

I love the look of bull snakes, shes very nice! Thanks for sharing!

----------


## Dianne

Beautiful snake!  I dont see these offered around here very often.

----------


## Bogertophis

Beautiful snake & a GREAT choice for a pet.  The whole Pituophis family, I like 'em all too.   :Good Job:   They stay a nice size to handle & really seem smart about it, or at 
least the ones I've known were:  easy to feed on f/t, & easy to "change gears" (handle without bites).  The worst thing I can say about them is they can be pushy 
& restless even in large cages...I'm sure because they are active hunters.  A few of them are pretty feisty as hatchlings & take awhile to calm down.  It's nice that 
they're big & robust right out of the eggs too.

----------


## Jellybeans

WOW!!! Stunning 

Sent from my LGMP260 using Tapatalk

----------


## fattielumpkin

> WOW!!! Stunning 
> 
> Sent from my LGMP260 using Tapatalk


Thanks! 

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk

----------


## fattielumpkin

> Beautiful snake & a GREAT choice for a pet.  The whole Pituophis family, I like 'em all too.    They stay a nice size to handle & really seem smart about it, or at 
> least the ones I've known were:  easy to feed on f/t, & easy to "change gears" (handle without bites).  The worst thing I can say about them is they can be pushy 
> & restless even in large cages...I'm sure because they are active hunters.  A few of them are pretty feisty as hatchlings & take awhile to calm down.  It's nice that 
> they're big & robust right out of the eggs too.


Yes. They are my number one recommendation for a first snake for some who wants a snake that acts like a snake. They are active and eat like champs. I have my current two pits in 4x2x2 enclosures, and the whole thing gets used.

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk

----------

*Bogertophis* (03-22-2019),_Dianne_ (03-24-2019)

----------


## Jus1More

Very nice pick up! Love her colors...What did you decide to name her? 

I have 2 San Diego Gopher snakes and love both of their personalities. Love that "mad" look they have all the time and are awesome eaters. An easy keeper for sure! Thanks for sharing  :Very Happy:

----------


## EL-Ziggy

Great looking bull snake. Pits are very cool critters. I love the hypos too. Hope you'll post lots of pics as she grows.

----------


## fattielumpkin

> Very nice pick up! Love her colors...What did you decide to name her? 
> 
> I have 2 San Diego Gopher snakes and love both of their personalities. Love that "mad" look they have all the time and are awesome eaters. An easy keeper for sure! Thanks for sharing


Her name is Peach! 

Gophers are great too! I have a Sonoran gopher as well, and my eye on another pair at the moment. Trying hard to wait until the next expo to order them, though, in case I see something there.

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk

----------


## fattielumpkin

> Great looking bull snake. Pits are very cool critters. I love the hypos too. Hope you'll post lots of pics as she grows.


Thanks. Pits are my absolute favorite. She is the first morph I have had. All my others have always been wild type. I really want a white sided.

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk

----------

